# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Consejo para los nuevos, que siempre lo pedís

## Némesis

*TEXTO DE LECTURA RECOMENDADA*
*Este hilo se limpió en enero de 2010 dejando únicamente las respuestas que enriquecen el debate.*
*Hemos eliminado las felicitaciones y agradecimientos para facilitar una lectura más ágil del contenido.*
*Gracias a cuantos reconocieron la valía de los textos escritos.*


*Equipo de Moderación.*Ya que siempre pedís consejo, creo que puedo daros uno. No porque yo sea un buen mago, sino justamente porque también soy aprendiz, he tenido una experiencia reciente que me ha hecho comprender algo.
Hace 11 años que practico cartomagia, y había algunos efectos que yo "creía dominar". Como me lo creí demasiado, comencé a comprarme toneladas de efectos nuevos, que ni yo mismo los podía asumir.
Hace poco me he dado cuenta de que algunos efectos que yo creía conocer no acababan de tener en el público el impacto que yo esperaba. Y fue entonces cuando me di cuenta de que NO CONOCÍA BIEN EL EFECTO. La culpa no era del efecto, ni del público, sino mía.

Aquí va mi consejo:

Coged el truco que más os guste de los que sabéis hacer y machacadlo.
Machacadlo hasta que lo conozcais y lo entendáis a la perfección.
Coged la charla, los elementos, los gestos, las miradas... ¡Todo! Y cuando entonces, ya sí, creáis que lo dominais de veras...
Pues volved a empezar. De cero, a empezar de nuevo.
Coged vuestro libro de magia preferido y volvedlo a leer otra vez, con los ojos del naive, como si no supierais nada de nada... No tengáis prisa, reflexionad cada frase y cada palabra... ¿Por qué el autor lo ha expresado así y no de otra forma?

Yo antes no hacía todo eso.
Desde que lo hago me siento más seguro con mi magia, y lo que es más importante, más artista.

Si haceis esto, os enamoraréis de la magia y la disfrutareis de una forma bárbara.
Ánimos y saludos a todos.

----------


## Némesis

Veo que mi mensaje ha sido colgado como "permanente". Supongo que habrá sido obra de alguno de los moderadores. ¡Gracias!
Pero, aprovechando este inesperado honor, quisiera compartir con vosotros un pequeño método que he ideado para llevar a a cabo todo eso que expresé más arriba.

Dicho método lo aplico a TODOS los juegos, por simples que estos sean. Por supuesto, algunos requerirán un proceso más largo y otros uno más corto, pero a mi me ha funcionado  con todos.

PROPUESTA DEL ESTUDIO DEL EFECTO MÁGICO:

1- Estudio del juego sobre el papel:
En esta fase leeremos cuidadosamente el efecto, y miraremos todos los documentos si es que sale en más de uno. No pasaremos al siguiente paso hasta que hayamos comprendido bien el fecto mágico (por qué es imposible), y su método de realización.

2- Primer ensayo en espejo:
Realizaremos un primer intento estrictamente técnico de realización, sin público y ante un espejo o video. Corrigermos todas las posibles lagunas. Aún no nos ocuparemos de la presentación, sólo de la ejecución. Si el juego emplea alguna técnica, la repetiremos cuantas veces sea necesario hasta que salga bien sin necesidad de mirarnos las manos. Recordemos que las técnicas se hacen primero muy despacio, hasta que las manos se acostumbren y se aceleren por sí solas.

3- Búsqueda de los puntos débiles:
Cuando dominemos la ejecución, estaremos capacitados para observar qué momentos bajos tiene el juego. Miraremos cómo corregirlos (con técnica, con presentación, etc).

4- Justificación de todas las acciones:
Todo movimiento, palabra, acción o petición de colaboración que se hace en una rutina exige una justificación dentro de la coherencia del propio juego. En esta fase comenzamos a pensar ya en un primer esbozo de la presentación que queremos, y basándonos en ella pensaremos asas “justificaciones”. Es recomendable la elaboración de un guión (esquemático, no literal).

5- Elección de una presentación adecuada:
Una vez dominada la ejecución y sus recovecos, pensaremos una charla y una tonalidad o atmósfera que se adapte bien a las características del juego. Probaremos con varias para ver cuál se adapta mejor al efecto. A veces, a un mismo efecto le irá bien más de una presentación.

6- Aplicación de la “teoría de las pistas falsas y la vía mágica”
Es una teoría muy compleja y completa que no voy a describir aquí. Emplazo a todos los interesados a la lectura de ese libro (de Juan Tamariz). Pero sí que reproduciré muy simplificadamente una de sus sugerencias. Se trata de pensar qué explicaciones podría encontrar el público a lo que ha visto (absolutamente todas, aunque sean absurdas). Luego idearemos stops (es decir, una forma de desmentirlas) para cada una de ellas, que el público podrá comprobar.

7- Repetido ensayo:
Ahora dedicaremos un largo período de tiempo a ensayar el juego, esta vez ya SIN el espejo (pues nos quedaríamos sin lenguaje gestual), y pensaremos en el público tal y como lo tendremos delante, con todos los aspectos de presentación, charla, etc. que se han comentado antes. Pensaremos también en dos cosas importantísimas: el juego de miradas y el lenguaje no verbal que queremos utilizar, coordinándolo todo poco a poco con el guión que antes nos hemos hecho.

8- Primera presentación ante un pequeño público:
Sólo el sentido común nos dirá cuándo estamos preparados para esta fase. Lo haremos ante un círculo reducido, y si es posible de confianza. Anotaremos TODAS sus observaciones, especialmente las negativas, y las puliremos hasta que observemos que desaparecen (ej: se hace demasiado larog, esto es aburrido, tienes que mejorar este movimiento, etc).

9- Seguir mejorando y ensayando... Y así hasta el infinito.
Un juego nunca está “terminado” del todo.  Pese a que lo hayamos incluido como una rutina regular en nuestro repertorio, debemos permanecer abiertos a cambiarlo cuando se preste.

Seguramente alguien pensará... ¡Trabajo tedioso y largo! A este paso nunca presentaré un juego...
Pensamiento equivocado. Todo lo que aquí he propuesto no debe hacerse por obligación, SINO POR PLACER Y AMOR A LA MAGIA.
Un trabajo largo... que dará unos frutos magníficos y seguramente inesperados. Os sentiréis magos.

Para terminar, decir que este método es un corta/pega de varios que he leído, y que por lo tanto es totalmente opinable. Es más, cualquier aportación/corrección/críticadestructiva será muy bienvenida.

Ánimos y saludos.

----------


## The Black Prince

> 7- Repetido ensayo:
> Ahora dedicaremos un largo período de tiempo a ensayar el juego, esta vez ya SIN el espejo (pues nos quedaríamos sin lenguaje gestual), y pensaremos en el público tal y como lo tendremos delante, con todos los aspectos de presentación, charla, etc. que se han comentado antes. Pensaremos también en dos cosas importantísimas: el juego de miradas y el lenguaje no verbal que queremos utilizar, coordinándolo todo poco a poco con el guión que antes nos hemos hecho.


Yo solo añado que en esta fase es bueno grabarse en video a cuerpo completo, yo intento en la medida de lo posible coger a una persona y hacerselo. Para ver como queda desde fuera.

Un gran método, a mi de este método lo que más me lia es el tema de las pistas falsas, para la próxima KDD podrias darnos una mini clase magistral de como lo ejecutas tu.

Un saludo,

----------


## NRS

> (...) PROPUESTA DEL ESTUDIO DEL EFECTO MÁGICO:(...)


A todo lo dicho por Némesis, que suscribo, sólo añadiría un par de consejos, que en cierto modo considero que vienen a estar implícitos en lo que él dice: 
 :Arrow:  Subterfugios: prever qué posibles errores podemos cometer al realizar el juego o qué "accidentes" nos pueden suceder que estropearían el juego, para llevar preparado qué hacer si esto ocurriera. 
Por ejemplo, si en un juego tenemos que tener controlada una carta en alguna posición determinada de la baraja o llevamos ésta preordenada, pero la perdemos por alguna razón o nos descolocan la ordenación (pedimos a alguien que corte pero en vez de eso barajea o corta en varios paquetes). Pues entonces debemos tener preparado qué hacer en este caso y cómo justificarlo para que parezca natural: que el público no piense que nos han estropeado el juego. Es decir, en ese caso no podemos decir "¡Eh! que te he dicho que cortaras, no que barajearas", porque entonces desvelamos parte del truco (y además parecemos bastante maleducados y "asquerosos"). 
 :Arrow:  Automatización: "Que las manos se aprendan el truco y la mente la presentación": con esto me refiero a que todo lo estrictamente manual lo deben hacer las manos (como su nombre indica) para que nuestra mente se centre en la presentación exclusivamente. Con ejemplos cotidianos se entiende fácilmente: ¿os habéis parado a pensar cuántas cosas hacemos de modo automático, sin pensarlas? Caminar, lavarnos la cara, llevar la comida a la boca, pedalear en bicicleta, etc. Todo esto tuvimos que aprenderlo en su día y entonces nos costó mucho (aunque ahora ya casi no nos acordemos) pero una vez aprendido con mucha práctica ya lo hacemos sin darnos cuenta, de modo que podemos pensar en otras cosas al mismo tiempo que lo hacemos: cuando nos levantamos solemos pensar en las tareas que tenemos que hacer ese día al mismo tiempo que nos lavamos la cara; mientras paseamos pensamos en tal o cual cosa; quiero decir, que al lavarte la cara no estás pensando: "ahora abro el grifo, ahora pongo las manos en el chorro de agua, ahora acerco la cara, ahora me echo el agua en la cara..." sino que nuestra manos lo hacen, igual que al andar no vamos pensando "ahora muevo un pie, ahora el otro..." sino que andamos sin más. 
Pues bien, con los juegos ha de ser igual: la parte técnica tienen que hacerla nuestras manos (y resto del cuerpo: al tener que girarse a cierto lado para tapar cierto ángulo peligroso al público, etc), y no tenemos que pensar en ella (pues si no, llamamos la atención hacia el truco inconscientemente). Al hacer un enfile o un empalme, no podemos estar pensando en que vamos a hacerlo, porque entonces lo delatamos. Nuestras manos tienen que hacerlo automáticamente y sin que nosotros lo pensemos. Es como cuando escribes en el ordenador: los dedos tienen que pulsar las teclas sin que tú las mires, para que puedas concentrarte en lo que quieres escribir y no en los dedos. 

Algún consejo: por ejemplo, un subterfugio por si se nos pierde el control de una carta. En este caso se puede seguir como si tal cosa y pedir al espectador que barajee, que corte, que barajee detrás de la espalda, que le dé a otro la baraja para que también la mezcle, y cada vez preguntamos "¿está la carta bien perdida? ¿puedo saber qué carta era?", y después de todo esto, cuando está bien claro que no la podemos saber, pues cogemos la baraja, la tiramos (o la dejamos como con resignación encima de la mesa) y decimos fuerte: "Estoy de acuerdo, es imposible saber qué carta era" y nos reímos, para que todo parezca que fue una broma premeditada; la gente se ríe, e inmediatamente decimos: "No se puede... ¿o sí?" y hacemos un juego de adivinación o localización de una carta en condiciones más o menos difíciles para que lo anterior parezca que era el preludio de lo que íbamos a hacer después. 
Otro consejo es usar barajas marcadas, ordenadas o el forzaje aunque no sea necesario en los juegos (juegos en los que puede elegirse libremente cualquier carta) para que si la perdemos podamos "adivinarla" mentalmente en cualquier momento como si ese fuera el efecto que pensábamos hacer.

----------


## rafa cama

Por añadir algo:

A la hora de preparar la presentación, considero casi indispensable ESCRIBIR el guión, tanto verbal como gestual, y a ser posible el guión interno. Y meditar cada frase y cada gesto. ¿Aporta algo? Si no, fuera. ¿Es la mejor manera de expresar una idea? Estudiar los tonos de voz de las frases. Y aprenderse el guión. Y hacerlo siempre igual. Y si un día actuando nos sale una frase que mejora el juego, apuntarla e incluirla en el guión.

Por cierto, y antes de que nadie me diga nada, en mi experiencia un guión aprendido (y quiero decir bien aprendido) suena más natural que si no lo llevas aprendido, porque no dudas, y casi no tienes que concentrarte en la charla.

Por otra parte, un guión aprendido facilita la improvisación, porque SIEMPRE sabes dónde retomar la presentación. 

Una pequeña regla de oro que ahora mismo no recuerdo dónde la leí (creo que en el tomo 2 del Giobbi, pero hablo de memoria, así que no estoy nada seguro) es que todo lo que no mejora un juego lo empeora. A la hora de preparar una presentación, una norma de oro es "menos es más".

Ah, y ya puestos, y al habla de la originalidad, os diré mi "pequeña regla para incorporación de juegos a mi repertorio". Es muy sencilla. Tengo que haber aportado algo mío. Puede ser simplemente un detalle de la charla, o un cambio de ámbito (hacer un juego que se hace siempre con cartas cambiando las cartas por carteles de películas) o lo que sea, pero algo. Quizás nadie note las diferencias en algunos juegos en concreto, pero yo sí lo noto. Noto que el juego es "más mío", "más personal".

Para concluir, os diré que ahora puedo estar meses preparando un juego para "empezar a probarlo en público". Y hay juegos que cuando empecé hacía y que ahora no me atrevería en absoluto. Resultado, ahora tengo un repertorio más limitado, pero mucho más controlado y, sobre todo, más acorde a mi propio estilo.

Pero esta es la opinión de un novatillo, ojo.

Saludines.

----------

